# • swell.gr • Porsche 997 Carrera Full Detail •



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Hello everybody .

Today i will present you a detailing that i did at a customer's place. This 05' 911 had just 40000 klm but it had lost it's gloss due to excess swirl marks on all panels.




























The customer asked for the full package inside/out so we got started from inside first.

A few after shots of the interior


















































































Then we got the car clayed and measured with the paint gauge.


















































































A few 50/50 ahots









































































This is how day one ends leaving the porsche much more glossy.



















Day No 2 and the engine bay treatment was next in schedule

Before










After




























We then refined the car and was ready for the lsp.

Mitchel and King Armour V2 was the choice and proved to be a good one because the porsche turned into a real mirror.

Some final shots of the car















































































































































































































Thank for reading onother work of mine.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Great work!


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Great job!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work as always:thumb:


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Superb job well done


----------



## andrew0171 (Sep 23, 2013)

great work well done:thumb:


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Great job as always :buffer: Looks mega glossy now :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work as always .


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work!


----------



## MrBlue (Jan 26, 2013)

Very Nice work!!!


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Looks better than new one, great work :thumb:.


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Great work as always:thumb:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Very nice indeed a fantastic result as ever, thanks for sharing.

John Tht.


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Stunning, you had a real job to tackle with those swirls, they were unreal!
Lovely 50/50 shots, really brought home the quality of your work :thumb:
The engine bay, and the final result are fantastic too.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Lovely job. Some of the shots look like you've peeled a skin away on it. The last shot, great reflection :thumb:
On a related subject, Top Gear took the mickey out of the 407 for having a lot of buttons on the central dash. Had they ever seen one of these?!


----------

